# Jig a Loo lubricant discontinued



## timeless (Sep 10, 2011)

i heard that they are discontinued now, only back supply left 
atleast in canada

anyone know about this?


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 10, 2011)

just use CRC then. its cheaper to


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2011)

Get some shock oil.


----------



## Samania (Sep 10, 2011)

What. NOOOO D: I lurv my jig a loo TT___TT Its easier to find jig a loo than it is to find CRC in Canada (well for me D: )


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

or............................ bubba-loo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akuma (Sep 10, 2011)

There are so many other alternatives that I honestly can't see how this is going to be any troublesome.
There's CRC Silicone, Maru Lube, Lubix, Shock Oil etc.
It's not like there's no other choice...


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 10, 2011)

I personally love Jig-a-loo, and would use it over any other lube (for 2,3,4) any day of the week. Perhaps this is just the whole thing that California thought it caused disease and made it illegal?


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 10, 2011)

Only in California That what I read...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 10, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> just use CRC then. its cheaper to


 It doesn't cause the same effect...


ChrisBird said:


> I personally love Jig-a-loo, and would use it over any other lube (for 2,3,4) any day of the week. Perhaps this is just the whole thing that California thought it caused disease and made it illegal?


 Cancer


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 10, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> just use CRC then. its cheaper to


 
I hate it when people don't finish sentences


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I hate it when people don't finish sentences


 
I don't quite know if your being sarcastic so, I believe he just forgot a period.


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 10, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I don't quite know if your being sarcastic so, I believe he just forgot a period.


 
yeah I just forgot a period 
oops I did it again
btw, I thought that CRC and Jigaloo were very similar


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> *yeah I just for got a period *
> oops I did it again
> btw, I thought that CRC and Jigaloo were very similar


 
And an "o" in "too". Which leads to;

"And it's cheaper to"...

Cheaper to do what? It's like you were going to say something else but didn't finish . Just pointing out what I think Kirjava meant. No offence btw, I mess up in nearly every post 

OT. I only use shock oil, so I won't be missing Jizaloob...


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bapao said:


> And an "o" in "too". Which leads to;
> 
> "And it's cheaper to"...
> 
> ...


 
I see what you mean. I meant that CRC is $2 at walmart and jigaloo is $5.


----------



## ARyder (Sep 11, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> I see what you mean. I meant that CRC is $2 at walmart and jigaloo is $5.



WOW we are getting robbed in Australia, we can't get jigaloo but CRC 808 is $17.50 at "SuperCheap" Auto and Nulon EzyGlide $15!


----------



## ARyder (Sep 11, 2011)

timeless said:


> i heard that they are discontinued now, only back supply left
> atleast in canada
> 
> anyone know about this?



Here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jig-A-Loo it says they're banning the use of paint stripper and dry cleaning fluid (Tetrachloroethylene Methylene Chloride) in the use of cans because they're toxic BUT I don't believe Jig-a-loo will stop getting made, they'll just use substitute chemicals (as is the case with so many other ago old home cleaning/lube products).


----------



## MangoTangoFox (Sep 11, 2011)

...


----------



## Bapao (Sep 12, 2011)

MangoTangoFox said:


> When I asked my dad to buy me a can a year ago, he was like "WHAT DID YOU SAY"?



lmao. Didn't know that either  I can see the whole scene playing before my inner eye. Tisk!


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 12, 2011)

Bapao said:


> lmao. Didn't know that either  I can see the whole scene playing before my inner eye. Tisk!


 
i think its juggalo.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 12, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> i think its juggalo.


 
Hm? I looked up what Mango wrote and found this:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=jigaboo

Hence the frivolous quote and shallow amusement on my part. It was mainly the "father-son" situation that had me "hand in front of mouth" there for a sec.


----------

